# Getting the most from YOUR forum!



## Ancalagon (Mar 18, 2002)

I wanted to start a really simple thread that encourages members to add comments on their favourite aspects of 'TheTolkienForum'. 

Instead of consistently asking for changes to be made, I would rather members recommended to other forum users their favourite use of forum technical wizardry. The Webmaster has added many quirky little buttons and tools for members to use, let's hear about the ones that you like best. In addition, feel free to add your ideas on getting the most from the boards, any hints or tips that you feel will help your fellow members. Here are my two; 

My personal point in relation to this is the use of the VOTING facility. This allows members to vote on whether they 'like' or 'dislike' certain threads within the forum. Sadly though it does not seem to get the best use that it could as it would act as a guide for new members when looking out worthwhile threads to read. As the number of threads grows within the forum, any 'traffic light' that assists the average trawler is a blessing in my book.

When cleaning out your PM boxes, don't forget to clear out not only your INBOX, but also your SENT MESSAGES and MESSAGE TRACKING BOXES. 

Over to you..........


----------



## menchu (Mar 18, 2002)

Oops! This is like one of those songs you identify yourself with.  

I have one question about all those wonderful buttons, very simple: why can't I get the 'browse' one when trying to attacht an image? I have my own official attacher, but maybe I can be a pain in the neck! *Menchu hopes this won't make the most stupid forumer of her*  *sweats*

BTW, if I didn't say it before, I LOVE THE WAY EVERYTHING IS ORGANIZED. 5 stars for the forum.


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 19, 2002)

I am sure a better person than me will be able to answer that one. Over to one of the other mmoderators............


----------



## menchu (Mar 20, 2002)

Do I have to PM one of them? Cause... ssssch... they scare me a bit... Ok, maybe not Talierin. I'll ask the Mistress of the Forum.


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 20, 2002)

Moderators are quite decent fellows by my experience. No problem in asking htem a question. I tend to ask stupid questions from time to time, and they even give polite answers to those.
Funny thing though, when I looked to the mentioned 'browse' button, it wasn't called browse, but 'bladeren'. Which is the Dutch equivilant. Now that doesn't make much sense, since the rest of the forum is in english, but maybe it has something to do with my Dutch windows version?


----------



## menchu (Mar 20, 2002)

Oh no, DGoeij! Once I tried to post an image and got Beorn to do it for me (my official attacher) so that's why I know.


----------



## ReadWryt (Mar 20, 2002)

When you are attaching a file to a post your browser talks to your Operating System and tells it to open up the proper file requester from it's magic bag of tricks (Graphic User Interface Application Program Interface), so whatever language your operating system uses, that is what you will see. Under normal circumstances this keeps your Operating System and the Internet separated by some code so that the non-nefarious types cannot "see" what is on your hard drive. Your computer tells the Browser which file it is, sends it to the TCP/IP service which is told by the browser what address to send it to...

The Forum is fairly simple in the structure of what hits your screen because it literally builds every page on the fly, and the HTML it generates is very standard...the code that it sends out to make the Attachment portion of the page is <input type="file" class="bginput" name="attachment">, and if you are using an operating system and browser that are created specifically for a particular language then it will interpret this to mean that the button for this standard input device to be in it's native language so that there can be at least a little non-language specificity to the Web.

As for Menchu's problem, I would need to know what Browser version you are using...it may be that it is not 100% HTML 4.01 compliant...


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 20, 2002)

Incoming! Technobabble at nine o'clock high! Take cover!  

Actually. I got the point. Thanks.


----------



## Ancalagon (Mar 20, 2002)

See, now how could anyone be scared to ask a moderator for help? We are just little, cuddly, approachable technofurby's!


----------



## Aerin (Mar 20, 2002)

Furbys? *Hides* 

Actually, the moderators are real people , believe it or not!  When you ask them questions, they don't bite.... hard...


----------



## Eomer Dinmention (Mar 21, 2002)

I hate Furbys the don't stop talking.

What i like about the forum.

The Prancing Pony and the RPG section.

Its really good their. 


The moderators don't even bite that hard. But they bite alot. lol


----------



## Elbereth (Mar 21, 2002)

Overall I give the forum an "A"

I pretty much like all the forums under General Discussions. I like to see how the fans can let their imaginations run wild. Tolkien can be such a creative inspiration. And this forum is the perfect way to meet and greet other Tolkien fans. This is the best forum that I have been in for a very long time...

Bravo! to ReadWryt, and all his wonderful moderators...and to whoever orignally created this great forum. Good Job!!!


----------



## ReadWryt (Mar 21, 2002)

I assure you, they are not MY moderators...they are YOUR moderators! Take care of them, feed them well and compliment them where deserving because they indeed do a wonderfull job. If they were MY moderators then I would be MUCH closer to my ultimate goal of taking over the world by now...


----------



## menchu (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow!  Thanks a lot, ReadWryt. And everyone else, even if you couldn't help me.

Aerin, furbies are nice! The only thing I don't agree with is that it would make the mods complete windbags, when they are usually listening, watching, on the ball, ready to... bite.  (j/k of course!) (or not?)


----------



## Talierin (Mar 21, 2002)

Actually, only RW, Cir and I bite.... Grond and Ancky hammer and flame, respectively.


----------



## Valar (Mar 25, 2002)

I like the Mods, there just so cute! Only j/k......hehehhe 
One question though do you see like a diferent screen to us or something, are you like in the matrix and just see lots of green 0's and 1's around you?


----------



## Beorn (Mar 25, 2002)

Working from the bottom up:

Valar:
Well, they see the same thing as us...most of the time.

They can click the Edit button for any post. Umm...When the select options from that *Admin Options* list (Open/Close Thread, Move/Copy Thread, Edit Thread, Delete Thread/Posts, Merge Threads, Merge threads, Split Thread, Stick/Unstick Thread) at the bottom, they aren't told they don't have access to that page.

Lets see. I think Super Mods (namely RW) can edit profiles. Umm...That's about all that I know.

................

Furbies are BAD!

................

Thanx RW. I never did research how you could upload an attachment. I also thought that the button and file path box were two different entities, as opposed to one...

................

What I really like about the forum...would be the people. If I've a question, I post it, and within a day I (usually) have a whole bunch of answers to the question.


----------



## Grond (Mar 25, 2002)

I love this forum and all you guys and girls in it. And... Tal is correct, though I hate to admit it, I do "hammer".


----------



## ReadWryt (Mar 25, 2002)

> never did research how you could upload an attachment. I also thought that the button and file path box were two different entities, as opposed to one...



They ARE. The button though is inserted by your Browser, whereas the File Requester is generated by your Operating system itself.


----------



## Maedhros (Mar 25, 2002)

*Grond*

Hey, Grond Rules. Maedhros bows and acknowledge the wisdom of the Hammer of the Underground.


----------



## Valar (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks mike, but i still like my matrix idea better.


----------



## menchu (Mar 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Talierin _
> *Actually, only RW, Cir and I bite.... Grond and Ancky hammer and flame, respectively. *



You know what. I wonder why such a soft teddy bear chose Ancalagon as his nickname. It must be the fact that he's got children that makes him so... well, sweet, I suppose.
*Oooooh, see those little dragons running over there*


----------



## Talierin (Mar 26, 2002)

Oh yeah, Ancky Panky's just a pussy-cat with scales and some nasty breath, that's all! 

I like Ancalagon better than his old name, which was DancesWithSharkes.......heehee


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 29, 2002)

*View New Posts*

This option is very handy indeed. One can always see what is most recently posted and such.
My question is, if it is possible to create extra options? As an example, I for one am not interested in the RPG's. Not to insult the active players in there, it just isn't something I like to do. For that reason I feel it would be handy to create an option to 'filter out' certain forums one is not interested in.
Maybe it is possible allready to do that, in that case I would be very happy if I was told how to. If not, are other members interested in such an option and is it possible to create it?

Thanks, DGoeij


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 2, 2002)

Am I that hard to understand? Or maybe nobody wishes for an option like that? Please speak up.


----------



## menchu (Apr 2, 2002)

Sorry, I regard others as the Masters of hardware...  Have you asked ReadWryt?


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, I thought a thread would enable other members to give their opinion about it. If really nobody posts here, I might as well send a pm towards Readwryt, just to ask about the search options available. *shrug*


----------



## menchu (Apr 3, 2002)

Well, or... he could post that hypothetical PM here...
I'm sending a request now.


----------



## ReadWryt (Apr 3, 2002)

Ok, I'm here. In theory it should not be hard to set up such a filter. It would probably work in a similar manner to the way that the Thread Subscription system only in reverse. The trick will be setting it so that the System Announcement Forum cannot be filtered. I'm not going to speak for the Webmaster as he is the one that would have to code the thing, but I will gladly broach the concept to him today and see how it flies...


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks. It would be helpfull to me if it could be arrange. Or maybe it's possible in the search option allready?


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 5, 2002)

I agree with DGoeij on this one. A very good suggestion Dgoeij!


----------



## ReadWryt (Apr 5, 2002)

The Webmaster is looking into it. Heck, he may allready have an answer and I wouldn't know it because I had to take a day off "life intrusion" purposes...I'll keep you all informed.


----------



## DGoeij (Apr 6, 2002)

Here it is! I lost my question, but it was merged with this thread. 
Makes perfect sense off course, but it will keep me on my toes.


----------

